
Ask HN: Do you take notes when learning a new programming language or framework? - frigg
I only take notes when learning something theoretical or to a similar degree something which is more difficult to grasp. Lately I&#x27;ve been asking myself if I should take notes when learning a new programming language or a new framework&#x2F;library. Does anyone do it and is it beneficial?
======
brudgers
For things I use infrequently, having basic notes is helpful...if and only if
those notes are in a place where I can find them and for that hand written on
paper works best for _me_.

Other times, I find the process of taking notes helps me avoid glossing over
text under the assumption that I understand it...even if I don't go back to
the notes ever.

For programming, _I_ find the most useful technique is typing the code into
the computer just like back in the 1980's when magazines were the rage. For
_me_ it trumps every other method. It also leads me to dislike example code
with external dependencies because it takes me out of the zone.

Good luck.

------
a_lifters_life
I don't take notes, but i do comment, if i use something that I havent before
(and want to remember for later)

